# Best moisturizing shampoo?



## creditnet (Sep 13, 2006)

What is the best shampoo out there for moisturizing hair? I am almost out of my Bed Head shampoo and have loved it, but I like to alternate shampoos. My hair is slowly recovering from years of perming, coloring, etc. so it really does need moisturizing and repairing shampoo. My hair is naturally black, so it's important it's healthy and shiny!

Thanks!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 13, 2006)

I agree... either the Biolage Hydrating or HealthySexyHair Moisturing Soy Milk shampoos


----------



## selene (Sep 13, 2006)

Abba nourishing shampoo: it will feel very moisturizing even before you condition, but doesn't seem to build up on the hair quite like other shampoos do with daily use (or every other day - however often you shampoo).


----------



## firesign (Sep 13, 2006)

Try Neutrogena Triple Moisture Shampoo and conditioner. I luv what it has done to my hair. It's very affordable and I'm very happy with it it.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 14, 2006)

Nexxus Therappe Shampoo


----------



## beautynista (Sep 14, 2006)

Tritto on the Biolage Hydrating Shampoo + Detangling balm. They're my HG conditioner and shampoo!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 14, 2006)

I need to get me some Biolage asap Everytimne I go they are always out! =(


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 14, 2006)

I also agree about Biolage. I think HealthySexyHair's Soy Milk shampoo is wonderful too!


----------



## gianna (Sep 20, 2006)

I swear by Alterna products, they can be expensive but well worth it.


----------



## Charity129 (Oct 7, 2006)

Me to! Diffenitly


----------



## butterflyblue (Oct 7, 2006)

*I just started using the Vive Pro line by Loreal.*

* It is* *really outstanding~*


----------



## vickih (Oct 7, 2006)

i've started using the AVEDA products again after years of highlights, lowlights and coloring, I went back to my natural color. My hair used to be so dry and disgusting that since using AVEDA I see a difference. You will love AVEDA, it makes your hair so soft and shiny and the ingredients they use are actually very good for your hair. Oh and the smell is sooooo good.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm also in fan of the HSH Shampoo (along with their conditioner and leave-in)... Tresemme is pretty good too, although I prefer Garnier over Tresseme.


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 7, 2006)

Sana (Subline of Kanebo)!


----------



## NeNe Berooks (May 11, 2011)

Shielo Hair makes a great shampoo to prevent dryness and frizz. Its called the Shielo Hydrate Moisturizing Shampoo . Best part about this is it's nice clean, light minty smell, not medicinal or perfumey like other brands. I have incredibly sensitive skin and most shampoos I try will make my scalp itch with continued use. Not only does this shampoo cool the itch caused by other products, I can use it every time I shampoo. It also smells great, works into a fine lather, and leaves my hair soft and clean. It is a definite must for sensitive skin and I use it auite frequently. My only problem with this product really is finding it in store - but luckily their website does alot of promotions.


----------



## Maris Crane (May 11, 2011)

Matrix Biolage Hydrotherapie.


----------



## missmindy (May 16, 2011)

i like NuMe Moisterizing Shampoo


----------



## Citlalli88 (May 21, 2011)

The Redken All Soft shampoo is great it contains avocado oil and leaves you hair shiny, soft and clean. The Matrix Hydrotherapy I find it builds up after a while. But hands down the Kerastase Oleo Relax shampoo and hair mask is amazing but pricey! And Alterna Caviar is a great one too. Good luck!


----------



## Mary Jacobs (Jul 24, 2012)

Pro Naturals Moroccan argan oil shampoo is really good for hair. It's sulfate free so it's healthier for hair and the argan oil is awesome at repairing and protecting dry and damaged hair. I use it to take care of my frizz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> really works well.


----------

